# ODNR Rainbow Trout Stocking Schedule



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here it is guys! Check out your county and dates. 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...Reports/troutsprtrout/tabid/6974/Default.aspx

Good luck, Bowhunter57


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

how cool, white star on the 28th


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bowhunter, where is Davis Lake in Auglaize County? I had no idea there was another lake in the area...i'm from Wapak, so it may just be a nice little nook i'll have to visit if you know where it's at


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Oh, I found it. took some searching, but it looks like its right behind the 40 acre pond.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Bowhunter


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

Great chance to take a kid out and expose them to some fishing that is unusual for Ohio. 

These fish fight different than any bluegill or LM Bass most kids are used to catching. I've taken a few over the years and it is always a hit!


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

FYI -
As a correction to the ODNR chart, there is in fact a kid's event at Olander Lake on the morning of April 26th. No adults or boats are allowed on the lake until 1pm. The kids fishing derby runs from 9am to 1pm. Details are in the Olander Park newletter: http://www.olanderpark.com/images/PathfinderMarApr2013.pdf
Dan


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

1mecheng said:


> FYI -
> As a correction to the ODNR chart, there is in fact a kid's event at Olander Lake on the morning of April 26th. No adults or boats are allowed on the lake until 1pm. The kids fishing derby runs from 9am to 1pm. Details are in the Olander Park newletter: http://www.olanderpark.com/images/PathfinderMarApr2013.pdf
> 
> Dan


The derby is on the 27th, the day after stocking. They stock it on Friday, have the derby on Saturday and by Sunday all the fish are gone. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the correction, JMSteele!
Went too fast for my own good. 

Dan


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think I might try and take my boy to fish in the derby at Olander. He should have a blast catching those bows. Even the small ones put up a good fight.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I have never fished for these trout...what do you use for bait? Presentation?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Northern1 said:


> I have never fished for these trout...what do you use for bait? Presentation?


A common bait is sweet corn, on a small short shanked hook and a bobber.

However, they do hit spinners like a Roostertail, Roadrunners, etc.

Bowhunter57


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

roostertails are what i use on these trout.


----------



## akak (Mar 24, 2013)

Northern1 said:


> I have never fished for these trout...what do you use for bait? Presentation?


Purina Aquamax. Why mess with what they are used to?

(Although, I always assumed that's why corn did well with them)


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Northern1 said:


> I have never fished for these trout...what do you use for bait? Presentation?


Powerbait on treble hooks size 14 or smaller,fished on a leader with an egg sinker, bead and swivel rig. You want the bait to float, hence the small treble and egg sinker rig. That being said, I catch them on Panther Martins, Small KastMasters, Cleos, Silver johnsons, And even size 6 Rapala Floater with a weight in front of them. I'll usually use a bait rig and cast something. Depends on what they want. Sometimes its all bait.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Did really well at bark camp (Belmont lake) a few years ago on the smallest sized rapala x-rap (#4?) While bass fishing. Repeated the following year on Jefferson lake on purpose...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

If you have a boat get yourself a couple sets of Les Davis Wonder Trolls, i think they"re called. Get the ones with the smaller Indiana type blades on them Tie on a short leader with a small hook and piece of nightcrawler. Great for after they spread out in a lake. Just slays "em. They"re also called Cowbells.


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

pretty sure those fish have been eating corn the better part of there lives.....


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I've had great luck with rooster tails as well even did OK with a small jig and twister before

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

